# Starting Problems with Toro 824 Snowblower



## SilverSubie (Dec 9, 2005)

My Toro 8HP snowblower won't stay running when started cold without the help of continuos pushes on the primer bulb. Once warmed up it runs OK until putting it under load then it want to stumble and kill unless I adjust the high idle screw??
The high idle screw was originally set with the choke all the way closed and it stays closed while running now.

Any help or suggestions on carb ajustments etc. would be greatly apprecaited.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

high speed screw is on the fuel bowl, idle should be up top, but it controls the fuel/air mix at idle. not the speed ,, 1.5 turns out from snug as a baseline on both, then fine tune when warmed up to see if it helps, if not the carb probablly needs a overhaul.


----------



## SilverSubie (Dec 9, 2005)

bugman said:


> high speed screw is on the fuel bowl, idle should be up top, but it controls the fuel/air mix at idle. not the speed ,, 1.5 turns out from snug as a baseline on both, then fine tune when warmed up to see if it helps, if not the carb probablly needs a overhaul.



Where should the choke be set when your setting the idle screws?
Even when the machine is warmed up I can't ake the choke off or it will falter and kill?


----------



## SilverSubie (Dec 9, 2005)

Where should the choke be set when adjusting the idles screws??
Even when the machine is warmed up I can't take the choke off or the engine will kill??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

adjust em without it running, thats just a baseline on the mixture screws, just so to get it running.


----------



## demoncyclist (Jan 30, 2005)

I had the same problem last year with my 824. Time for a carb rebuild. Cost me about $20 in parts and 1/2 hour of my time.


----------



## scooter20001 (Dec 30, 2005)

SilverSubie said:


> My Toro 8HP snowblower won't stay running when started cold without the help of continuos pushes on the primer bulb. Once warmed up it runs OK until putting it under load then it want to stumble and kill unless I adjust the high idle screw??
> The high idle screw was originally set with the choke all the way closed and it stays closed while running now.
> 
> Any help or suggestions on carb ajustments etc. would be greatly apprecaited.


 shut off gas to carb drain carb bowl if there is a drain
take off high speed jet ( bottom of bowl) unscrew high speed jet set it aside
the part that scews into the cab look very closely you will see a very small hole this could be plugged a bread twisty or garbage bag twisty will work
dont reem hole just push crud out clean good with carb cleaner reassemble 
jet reassemble carb turn jet in (but not tight) back out 1.5 turns start engine
and adjust from there this is (tecum engine only) good luck scooter20001


----------

